# wyoming 94



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anybody know about Wyoming elk unit 94. I have a cow tag for it this year. I am going down in a couple of weeks to archery hunt and then in october ill pack the rifle along with the bow. I know some of the areas but I'm just wondering if anybody has hunted it for a bull or a cow before. I scouted it a couple days in the summer but I was never there during the crucial time(early morning, Late night). I know that this is a Utah forum but somebody has got to know something about it. Thanks

younghunter


----------



## bullfries (Sep 30, 2011)

I will be antelope hunting in this area (antelope area 89) in mid to late Oct. I was thinking about purcahsing a leftover WY Elk area 94 cow elk (type 6) license. I have never hunted this area before, but my bro & I drew 2 doe antelope tags each this year so I could scout for buck antelope and deer (I have 3 pref pts for deer and antelope in WY). Plus one of my best friends just retired to Alpine WY so we're going to hunt with him.

Do you know how late the cow elk season runs? I figure early in the season most the elk are in the national forest (WY Range). I have calls into the area biologist and game warden. Will let you know what I hear.


----------

